# Looking for electric challenge



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I would like to see a spec racing class based on existing chassis and motors.

Like a Lotus 7 (Locost type cars) and a commercially available controller/motor.

The tires are spec too and no deviation involved.

That puts the pressure on driving style and chassis tuning.

Miz


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

mizlplix said:


> I would like to see a spec racing class based on existing chassis and motors.
> 
> Like a Lotus 7 (Locost type cars) and a commercially available controller/motor.
> 
> ...


I would love to see the same! I have been throwing out the idea of a electric Miata spec racing class but no one has seemed interested. It really comes down to the fact that there are very few people who really road race EVs. EVs are relatively well established in drag racing because of the short duration. You only need 10-15 seconds of burst power. Wheel to wheel racing however will be too much for all but the very best EVs because the duty cycle is just too high.

I used to race SCCA time trials which I think is the perfect format for EV racing. It's not about track position but rather whom ever set's the hottest lap wins. Colorado didn't do a TT series this year but I hope they bring it back. Autocross is fun too but I like more wheel time.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree time trials, sprints and hill climbs are the way to go (for now)

I have taken my car (Duncan's Dubious Device) on one sprint so far

Here in NZ nobody seemed to worry about classes,
(They put me in the up to 1300cc class)
I expect they will if I start going fast enough


----------

